# So.. What Sample Libraries are you waiting for to be released in the remaining months of 2021 ?



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi,

So, now that we are in August 2021, what Sample Libraries are you waiting for to be released, or Updated during the remaining months of this year ? 

Cheers,
Muzikscup


----------



## Phaedraz (Aug 5, 2021)

Performance Samples Pacific!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 5, 2021)

Synchron Woodwinds
Infinite Strings


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 5, 2021)

Since MSS (audiobro) has introduced the look ahead function that applies the correct position to all notes I'm waiting for the update that brings this amazing function to MSB too.
As a function for sample libraries that deal with orchestral instruments this function is a huge step forwards.


----------



## anjwilson (Aug 5, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Since MSS (audiobro) has introduced the look ahead function that applies the correct position to all notes I'm waiting for the update that brings this amazing function to MSB too.
> As a function for sample libraries that deal with orchestral instruments this function is a huge step forwards.


Look-ahead is a game changer, to be sure


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 5, 2021)

Nothing specific at this point.

Although any new Tarilonte libraries will definitely get my attention.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 5, 2021)

Totally agreed regarding Lookahead. Other than that i don't have a ton of interest in any of the hotly anticipated libraries coming soon. It'll be nice once OT port a couple orchestral expansions to SINE though. I'll grab a couple of them.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It'll be nice once OT port a couple orchestral expansions to SINE though.


Yup ! Hopefully they will begin releasing them in the next remaining months of this year.


----------



## Evans (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm curious about Infinite Strings. The "shorts" in Infinite Brass are incredibly _satisfying _to play.


I'd like to see more percussion in the Abbey Road One collection. It's beautiful in the space, but techniques and instruments are minimal.


I turned down an interesting project two years ago because I didn't have any wordbuilder-focused (or similar) choirs, and I knew I don't have the chops to learn one fast (such as Hollywood Choirs). I'd love to see VSL's or OT's take on one in their new players. Not that I expect this, but I perpetually hope for one. OT, for example, makes beautiful choirs.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 5, 2021)

Nashville strings 2


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

Regarding the Look-Ahead feature, none of my current libraries have this feature, so I'm not familiar with it, how it works, or the benefits it offers. Are there other Sample Libraries that are offering this besides MSS ?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> Nashville strings 2


Have they confirmed they are working on NS2 ?


----------



## gtrwll (Aug 5, 2021)

Tokyo Scoring Strings.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

Here is my list :

* Infinte Strings
* Synchron Woodwinds
* Pacific Strings
* Tokyo Scoring Strings
* Sonokinetic Strings (but not sure they will release it this year 
* OT Berlin Orchestral Libraries Ported to SINE.
* SWAM 3 Woodwinds
* SWAM Ensemble Strings (This one is super exciting for me)
* Abbey Road 1 Modular Orchestra (But Most likely 2022).
* LASS 3


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Have they confirmed they are working on NS2 ?


I remember I read it somewhere a while ago….. maybe it was a dream.


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Regarding the Look-Ahead feature, none of my current libraries have this feature, so I'm not familiar with it, how it works, or the benefits it offers. Are there other Sample Libraries that are offering this besides MSS ?


Take the situation where you have two string notes that are played portamento. Usually you will have to adapt the position of the target note until it feels right. And if you change the articulation to a bowed legato, the correct position will change again.
With the look ahead function in MSS it adjusts the note start automatically. So, if you change the transition speed or the articulation or the tempo of the piece etc. everything stays in place.
Same goes for staccati: the main portion of the sound is where it's supposed to be; and the transient part is anticipated automatically.
All you have to to is to set an automatic track delay of 400 ms (440 if it's in autodivisi mode).

p.s. I have to add that i bought i stream deck to be able to switch between LA_ on_ (when playing back) and _off_ (when recording a part).


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Regarding the Look-Ahead feature, none of my current libraries have this feature, so I'm not familiar with it, how it works, or the benefits it offers. Are there other Sample Libraries that are offering this besides MSS ?


It's really nice and I've been tempted to make a little review with some examples of exactly that, so thanks for the extra push


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 5, 2021)

Infinite Strings

Maybe Tokyo Scoring Strings

That's it.


----------



## Getsumen (Aug 5, 2021)

Updated UI for True Strike would be neat. Not sure if they said it would be 2021 or not.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It's really nice and I've been tempted to make a little review with some examples of exactly that, so thanks for the extra push


That would be very enlightening, and helpful to understand, and appreciate what Look-Ahead offers. 

Thanks


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Updated UI for True Strike would be neat. Not sure if they said it would be 2021 or not.


Yeah... Project Sam said they will be updating most of their libraries, hopefully this year. 

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 5, 2021)

Tokyo Scoring Strings.

And then Tokyo Scoring Winds, Brass, and Perc in 2022-2023. 😬


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

What about *LASS 3* ? Did you all forget about it ?


----------



## wahey73 (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah... Project Sam said they will be updating most of their libraries, hopefully this year.


Can't wait to put my hands on these updates


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

I didn't buy MSS, but I have LASS 2.5, and their Legato Sordino libraries, really looking forward to LASS 3 , hopefully with easy to use setup for auto divisi, and possibly Look-Ahead feature like MSS.


----------



## Evans (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Have they confirmed they are working on NS2 ?


There was a demo somewhere on a sort-of-hidden page on the web site that is in the territory of a "texture-focused expansion."


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 5, 2021)

- Infinite Strings (I guess not this year anymore)
- Soundpaint by 8Dio
- Any new 3rd party library for StaffPad


----------



## chapbot (Aug 5, 2021)

Just when is infinite strings supposedly coming?


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What about *LASS 3* ? Did you all forget about it ?


They give occasional updates in their forums. I think that's expected this year but don't quote me


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 5, 2021)

Montisquirrel said:


> - Infinite Strings (I guess not this year anymore)
> - Soundpaint by 8Dio
> - Any new 3rd party library for StaffPad


^ these two. This is my most anticipated list as well, and maybe add ISW Tokyo Scoring Strings. And I hope @Hans Josef is conceiving some new Xsample library that hasn’t been announced yet. Contemporary Accordions or something.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

Montisquirrel said:


> Infinite Strings (I guess not this year anymore)


Why not this year ? Did Aaron hint that it won't be ready this year ?


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Why not this year ? Did Aaron hint that it won't be ready this year ?


Nothing I've seen to indicate it's moving to next year yet. Website still says 2021.


----------



## darkmagi250 (Aug 5, 2021)

Definitely Tokyo Scoring Strings.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

darkmagi250 said:


> Definitely Tokyo Scoring Strings.


Yup ! I just listened to the latest demo Andrew posted of TSS on Discord, and it sounds wonderful.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

OH.. I just added this to my list :

SWAM Ensemble Strings. This one is super exciting for me.


----------



## Haakond (Aug 5, 2021)

I have only one; Tokyo Scoring Strings!


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 5, 2021)

Promised updates from Audio Imperia.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Promised updates from Audio Imperia.


Yes ! 

Thanks for the reminder. I hope it's not too far away. 

Cheers.


----------



## chapbot (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What about *LASS 3* ? Did you all forget about it ?


I've tried to forget about it since it won't be coming out lol


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh, and there have been coy hints on the web that Project SAM are updating some of their libraries very soon!


----------



## tcb (Aug 5, 2021)

TSS
Bohemian viola


----------



## borisb2 (Aug 5, 2021)

Berlin Brass


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 5, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> Berlin Brass


It’s released!


----------



## muk (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty much Sonokinetic's Orchestral Strings only. I hope this library is going to fill the needs for people who are looking for a concert hall sound. The demos and info so far are encouraging.

I'll have a look at Tokyo Scoring Strings too, because hey, it's a strings library. But it's not something I need for my work, so I'll likely pass if it doesn't cover any styles I need.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 5, 2021)

tcb said:


> Bohemian viola


This, plus the updates on Bohemian Violin and Cello.

Sonuscore released the Strings of Winter two years ago and The Horns of Hell a year ago, so maybe the Woods of Wonder  will come out this year? It's a bit late, but I'm still hoping.

Waiting for an Asian library from Tarilonte. My understanding from him is that the instruments in Nada were not meant to be the same as say, his Duduk in Persian ERA. They were designed to be New Age instruments, and were recorded for that purpose. So he could take the same instruments and record them again for an Asian library. I would love to find out what he would do with an Erhu.

Some may not know that there is a beautiful Xiao in Forest Kingdom. Easy to miss as there are so many riches in that library.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Oh, and there have been coy hints on the web that Project SAM are updating some of their libraries very soon!


I haven't seen these hints that it's going to be very soon. But surely, the sooner they do, the better.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> Berlin Brass


You mean in SINE format.


----------



## borisb2 (Aug 5, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> It’s released!


Haha.. touche. Ok, I make it trickier..

Must include: 50%sale, FF-layer, Sine I dont care


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

I should also mention that I'm also looking forward to see CSS, CSB, CSSS, updated with the new Low-Latency Legato mode. Also the update to fix the bugs/issues in CSW 1.3 , and finally...The release of CSP by the end of this year.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 5, 2021)

if it"s a my desire for a release with no actual factual basis or relevant information it would be Spectrasonics releasing a followup to Stylus RMX............In my dreams! lol

Otoh there is a great developer that's enormously talented & very well respected who is presently finishing up a new, very ambitious percussion library that from all indications and the information I've received is going to knock peope OUT! I'm patiently waiting in silence.....................


----------



## mscp (Aug 5, 2021)

Tokyo Scoring Strings (the one ISW is working on).


----------



## pipirisnaki (Aug 5, 2021)

tcb said:


> TSS
> Bohemian viola


x2. Virharmonic bohemian viola


----------



## Markrs (Aug 5, 2021)

Infinite Strings
Soundpaint by 8Dio
SWAM Ensemble Strings
New 3rd party libraries for StaffPad
Pianoteq for iOS
MODO Guitar + MODO for iOS (not really expecting either of these)


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 5, 2021)

Although I’m looking forward to finally seeing Bohemian Viola released, I must admit I’m kind of disappointed that Virharmonic is now switching platforms at this late stage in development. If it’s a proprietary player I’m wondering if this will be a step forward or a step back initially. 
The amount of drive space required for me has become daunting if your like me you will probably want to hold on to the Boho Falcon versions of the Violin and Cello until the 1st generation kinks are ironed out and everything is working properly with the new platform and the dust has settled.
From past experience with various developers this can take quite a while.
I have mixed emotions with this while I like the Bohemian series,the time delays,the platform changes,the long periods of silence from Virharmonic……… All of these hurdles combined have left me somewhat ambivalent.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Aug 5, 2021)

I am hoping for the next chapter in the Afflatus series from Strezov Sampling - I would not be able to afford it, but I'm just _really _curious what they come up with. xD
Apart from that I am increasingly interested in the new Soundpaint technology 8dio is working on - I am looking forward to all the hints (and hopefully walkthroughs) they will release in the near future.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> I am increasingly interested in the new Soundpaint technology 8dio is working on


What's this all about ? Soundpaint ? ... no clue


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 5, 2021)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Apart from that I am increasingly interested in the new Soundpaint technology 8dio is working on - I am looking forward to all the hints (and hopefully walkthroughs) they will release in the near future.


Meh. I'm over this dodgy marketing practice that's spreading like a virus across library developers. 

There is a difference between being frustratingly obscure and only giving out enough information to pique interest. Cinesamples and 8dio have definitely fallen into the former, while ISW did a much better job of the latter when it came to revealing TSS.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What's this all about ? Soundpaint ? ... no clue


Post in thread 'Soundpaint'
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/soundpaint.95667/post-4881466


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 5, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Post in thread 'Soundpaint'
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/soundpaint.95667/post-4881466


That's just marketing goggledegook.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What's this all about ? Soundpaint ? ... no clue


no one really knows...




...Troels did say something about 65000 velocity layers though...


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What's this all about ? Soundpaint ? ... no clue


I think no one really has a clue! lol
I’ve seen the short video clip of Troells playing with it but beyond that it seems like pure forum generated speculation. SoundPaint might be potentially amazing but if I have any understanding of what SoundPaint is I can’t even begin to imagine the CPU demands this might require.


----------



## MikeLG (Aug 5, 2021)

Tokyo Scoring Strings!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I think no one really has a clue! lol
> I’ve seen the short video clip of Troells playing with it but beyond that it seems like pure forum generated speculation,it might be amazing but if I have any understanding of what SoundPaint is I can’t imagine the CPU demands this might require.


I will be watching that Soundpaint thread. Not sure what to make of it, something new they plan to use, that's not Kontakt, but it's very vague as to what it will offer, and what it is going to be really good at doing. We shall see. 

Thanks for making me aware of this.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 5, 2021)

Soundpaint also appears to be positioned as a separate brand from 8Dio. The latter will remain on the scene and will still actively develop Kontakt libraries according to Troels.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 5, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Although I’m looking forward to finally seeing Bohemian Viola released, I must admit I’m kind of disappointed that Virharmonic is now switching platforms at this late stage in development. If it’s a proprietary player I’m wondering if this will be a step forward or a step back initially.
> The amount of drive space required for me has become daunting if your like me you will probably want to hold on to the Boho Falcon versions of the Violin and Cello until the 1st generation kinks are ironed out and everything is working properly with the new platform and the dust has settled.
> From past experience with various developers this can take quite a while.
> I have mixed emotions with this while I like the Bohemian series,the time delays,the platform changes,the long periods of silence from Virharmonic……… All of these hurdles combined have left me somewhat ambivalent.


Why are they abandoning UVI?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Soundpaint also appears to be positioned as a separate brand from 8Dio. The latter will remain on the scene and will still actively develop Kontakt libraries according to Troels.


Interesting.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 5, 2021)

Major Staffpad overhaul. More Libraries for that as well

spitfire abbey road modular - but I doubt it will be here before 2022..


----------



## CT (Aug 5, 2021)

Mike T Strings


----------



## Frederick (Aug 5, 2021)

Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings
Infinite Strings
Synchron Harp
more Abbey Road Selections
MSB look-ahead update


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 5, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Why are they abandoning UVI?


I have no idea, I saw something about it recently. I’m sure there’s other users here that are following this more closely. I’ve become somewhat ambivalent with the glacial twists and turns, long periods of silence and delays that the Bohemian project has become.
I really like the Bohemian Violin and Cello but the drama associated with this long term project with the delays and staggered updates taught me to buy any present product as it is at that particular moment and not to buy ambitious promises or expect it to be anything other than the VI I’m presently considering,no matter how well intentioned the developer might be.
As much as I like the present Cello and Violin I’m not so sure knowing what I know now if I’d do this all over again.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 5, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I have no idea, I saw something about it recently. I’m sure there’s other users here that are following this more closely. I’ve become somewhat ambivalent with the glacial twists and turns, long periods of silence and delays that the Bohemian project has become.
> I really like the Bohemian Violin and Cello but the drama associated with this long term project with the delays and staggered updates taught me to buy the present product as is and not to buy ambitious promises no matter how well intentioned the developer might be.
> As much as I like the present Cello and Violin I’m not so sure knowing what I know now if I’d do this all over again.


Did they go the HISE route?


----------



## DavidRubenstein (Aug 5, 2021)

Infinite Strings. (I love the Infinite Woodwinds and Brass.)


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 5, 2021)

I know I'm being a bit pushy here - it's only been half a decade in the making - but a bohemian viola would be great. 

The sheer amount of samples in the Bohemian series is insane which explains a lot... takes some time to load, but the CPU was/is extremely friendly which is quite an achievement considering it's accessing said samples in real time.

I can see Virharmonic releasing a string ensemble library utilizing the backbone of these solo scripts... WTH... I'll spill the beans... to be released in the _near future: _Bohemian Chamber Strings.


----------



## John R Wilson (Aug 5, 2021)

Infinite Strings


----------



## holywilly (Aug 5, 2021)

Everything from VSL and OT and complete instruments section of Abbey Road from Spitfire.


----------



## Evans (Aug 5, 2021)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> I am hoping for the next chapter in the Afflatus series from Strezov Sampling


YES. I can't believe I didn't mention this.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2021)

I wonder if the next chapter of the Afflatus series will be Brass ?


----------



## pcohen12 (Aug 5, 2021)

+1 to Tokyo Scoring Strings, Cinematic Studio fixes and updates (and maaaaybe CSP???), True Strike revamp, and a Tarilonte Asian library.
+100 to Infinite Strings.
Wishful thinking items that aren't NOT possible this year 😛: Best Service Engine 3 (not a sample library, but will hopefully make others much better to use), MODO Guitar??


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 5, 2021)

EZcowbell


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 5, 2021)

Albion Equinox.



(I bet that winds up becoming a thing)


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Aug 5, 2021)

I’m hoping Project Sam updates the Swing Series.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 5, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I have no idea, I saw something about it recently. I’m sure there’s other users here that are following this more closely. I’ve become somewhat ambivalent with the glacial twists and turns, long periods of silence and delays that the Bohemian project has become.
> I really like the Bohemian Violin and Cello but the drama associated with this long term project with the delays and staggered updates taught me to buy the present product as is and not to buy ambitious promises no matter how well intentioned the developer might be.
> As much as I like the present Cello and Violin I’m not so sure knowing what I know now if I’d do this all over again.


Thx for the head's-up KG! I've been quite tempted until I heard about the impending switcheroo. Falcon compatibility was a major draw.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Did they go the HISE route?


Interesting question Dr T. Seems more & more developers are gradually abandoning Kontakt. Can't say I blame them not wanting to be at the mercy of NI.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 5, 2021)

Seems like Infinite Strings and Tokyo Scoring Strings are the two most anticipated ones here by far! Cheers @aaronventure and @Andrew Aversa 🥳


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 6, 2021)

Definitely:

Infinte Strings;
SM Strings 1.3 (if this will be the version number);
SWAM 3 Woodwinds;
SWAM Ensemble Strings.
That's it.


----------



## daviddln (Aug 6, 2021)

I wonder if Synchron Woodwinds will be released this year. Probably not but it would be great.


----------



## Takabuntu (Aug 6, 2021)

Update of Cinematic Studio Strings with runs.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 6, 2021)

Infinite Woodwinds update
Infinite Strings
Tokyo Scoring Strings

sorry, I’m not very creative in my choices.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Infinite Woodwinds update


This year?


----------



## John R Wilson (Aug 6, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Infinite Woodwinds update
> Infinite Strings
> Tokyo Scoring Strings
> 
> sorry, I’m not very creative in my choices.


I'm also really looking forward to an infinite woodwinds update!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2021)

Has Aaron hinted at a 2.1 update at all?


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 6, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Infinite Woodwinds update


I forgot this.



doctoremmet said:


> Has Aaron hinted at a 2.1 update at all?


He did!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2021)

DANIELE said:


> I forgot this.
> 
> 
> He did!


Cool, I wasn’t aware (obvously). Aiming for a 1.5 -> 1.6 like tone “leap”?


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool, I wasn’t aware (obvously). Aiming for a 1.5 -> 1.6 like tone “leap”?


Yeah I think so, and he will fix some little flaws the actual version has.


----------



## widescreen (Aug 6, 2021)

What about Modern Scoring Woodwinds? THAT one is missing for me... But I'd assume not this year, or should I?

Century Woodwinds (that include Sustains).

The confirmed upgrade to Majestica/8W 2.0. If it is similar to the Century Strings 2.0 upgrade it would be quite interesting then.

+1 for Soundpaint.

Everything from Soniccouture, Sonokinetic, Strezov, Kirk Hunter, Ben Osterhouse and Fluffy would get my attention.


----------



## Akora (Aug 6, 2021)

Oh that's easy. I'm waiting for Infinite Str..... Infin.....


Spoiler


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Century Woodwinds (that include Sustains).


Honestly… my conclusion after the “weird” announcement the Ostinati ones were basically “it” as far as CW go, I suspect any follow up libraries would imply completely new recordings, so if it comes at all we won’t see it any time soon and I can’t really believe this is on any actual roadmap for 2022…


----------



## william81723 (Aug 6, 2021)

TSS +1


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 6, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> It’s released!


years ago already!


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 6, 2021)

I have no a particular thing i am waiting for to be released this year.
I will see what is going to be released, do research on it by that time.. and then choose to either not buy it or buy it (or wait for sales in the future).


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 6, 2021)

daviddln said:


> I wonder if Synchron Woodwinds will be released this year. Probably not but it would be great.


Hopefully they will be out this year.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 6, 2021)

Takabuntu said:


> Update of Cinematic Studio Strings with runs.


And Low-Latency Legato mode, plus I think there will be some other improvements he plans to add.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 6, 2021)

Nothing. I work with all my kontakt libs.
This year, many are
announced...delayed..... covid.......bad year....
Rediscovering Old vsts.
Optimising stuff.
Buying Old stuff on summer sales.
Happy with it.


----------



## GNP (Aug 6, 2021)

Waiting for more jobs first, to be honest.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Aug 6, 2021)

Bugfixes/updates.
That's all I want for a while.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 6, 2021)

@Alchemedia @doctoremmet
In case anyone is still wondering about the new platform Virharmonic is going to use for the Bohemian Series,this is what I found.









Journal


VirHarmonic are Master Sample Crafters who bring you highly acclaimed solo violin and solo cello. Lyrical virtual instruments packed with emotion and expression.




www.virharmonic.com





Gorilla-Engine​In 2020 we have started working with the amazing devs at Gorilla Engine, so we could develop our own bespoke plugins. We knew that without their platform, we could end up building a half baked buggy plugin.

So instead of doing it on our own, we have partnered up with true veterans from our industry that have made plugins which have sold in hundreds of thousands for more than 30 manufactures around the world.
Version 4 (V4) of the Violin, Cello and new Viola will work as bespoke plugins that will incorporate seamlessly into your workflow with background loading, decreased memory uptake, purging, playing from purged and much much more.

As the libraries are now exceeding 60,000 to 70,000+ samples in one patch it was a must for us to offer all of the above, now the plugin opens in mere seconds and never stops you from working.

Memory sharing was also a must, so you can now load up the same plugin as many times as you want without massive memory increases each time.

Saving of your projects is instant and even older machines can enjoy swift workflows. We have more to announce and we will do so once we are in Beta.

One other thing, this upgrade to our own plugin is FREE to all existing users.

What about the UVI version? The UVI Powered Bohemian Violin V3 and Bohemian Cello V2 will remain active for the foreseeable future for those who already own them, new customers will not have access to the UVI versions post launch of our new plugin. Version 4 will only be available on our new plugin.





__





Gorilla Engine | Software Development Kit for Audio Plug-Ins


Gorilla Engine is the most advanced platform for building VST, AU, AAX plug-ins and the first choice for professional audio developers.




gorilla-engine.com


----------



## borisb2 (Aug 8, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Rediscovering Old vsts.
> Optimising stuff.
> Buying Old stuff on summer sales.
> Happy with it.


👍👍 should be pinned as first post


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yup ! I just listened to the latest demo Andrew posted of TSS on Discord, and it sounds wonderful.


What's their Discord server ID? Thx!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 10, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> What's their Discord server ID? Thx!


They are posting it on the VI Composers Server. I think in the Software section of the server.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> They are posting it on the VI Composers Server. I think in the Software section of the server.


Thx muziksculp!


----------



## sekrit_studios (Sep 1, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Synchron Woodwinds
> Infinite Strings


Woodwinds would change SO MUCH for me right now! Lack of woodwinds my force me to have to go BB0... :-/


----------



## daviddln (Sep 1, 2021)

- The Berlin Orchestra ported to SINE
- A new Synchron library (harp, woodwinds or solo strings)
- MIR 3D. I know, it's not a library, but I'm very excited by this release as I still use a lot of VSL libraries powered by VI Pro.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm actually anticipating VSL Synchron Percussion 3 with more exotic percussions (solo and ensemble), and of course, the MARIMBA.

Other than that, the Synchron Woodwinds, the last installment to complete the Synchron Orchestra.


----------



## AMBi (Sep 1, 2021)

Audio Imperia's Choir library though I probably won't get it since I've spent enough this year.

Also looking forward to seeing how Bohemian Viola turns out


----------



## chrisav (Sep 1, 2021)

-Tokyo Scoring Strings
-Tokyo Scoring Strings
-Tokyo Scoring Strings
-Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings? 
-Tokyo Scoring Strings



Spoiler



Tokyo Scoring Strings


----------



## darcvision (Sep 1, 2021)

thinking about getting tokyo scoring strings or cinematic studio strings. but tokyo scoring strings did a very good job especially fast legato, but i'm not sure since the product itself still in progress.


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 1, 2021)

Hans Zimmer Triangles


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Sep 1, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Hans Zimmer Triangles


300GB of Triangle samples with 20 mic positions and the hugest section sizes ever captured, but all playing different articulations as they aren’t matched across the board.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 1, 2021)

Making my annual public lament for a Genesis-type UI update for AudioBro’s LADD. Those are amazing samples surrounded by the worst UI in history.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Sep 1, 2021)

VSL Synchron anything
Audio Imperia Choir


----------



## muk (Sep 1, 2021)

Sonokinetic's Orchestral Strings still. Although it is unclear if they will still make it in 2021.


----------



## djDarkX (Sep 1, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> Tokyo Scoring Strings.


Only this. I can't WAIT!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 1, 2021)

Berlin Philharmonic Strings by Simon Rattle….. 🧐


----------



## novaburst (Sep 1, 2021)

I think from what A V has developed with Infinite Brass really showing the great potential with Modeling when the sound and tone are correct such a good and enjoyable library in Infinite Brass, i am hoping that this momentum can be carried through to the next project *Infinite Strings*, 

Not sure if it will arrive this year but i think its going to be worth the wait,

I would like also to see AudioBro Lass be tucked away in the same player as MSS and MSB would be a welcomed change,

Would also like to see more of Orchestra Tools Kontakt library's being ported over to the Sine Player

Also would like to see VSL pay more attention to VST3 with VEpro as it does seem like the world is starting to move in this direction indeed some developers have even had VST3 years ago 

But i am aware wishful thinking is not the same as developing, we have so much to use and to work with not sure if anyone can say that they are lacking as we have had some big no brainer sales coming from the best of the Developers giving their products a very very wide reach to many,


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2021)

novaburst said:


> I would like also to see AudioBro Lass be tucked away in the same player as MSS and MSB would be a welcomed change,


That's coming later this year as LASS 3 , I'm also excited about this. I passed on MSS, in favor of other Strings libraries, some have not been released yet. But LASS 3 will make using LASS 2.5 so much easier, and hopefully sound, and perform even better. 



novaburst said:


> i am hoping that this momentum can be carried through to the next project *Infinite Strings*,


Yes, looking forward to hear Infinite Strings, even a snippet of it will be exciting. 



novaburst said:


> Also would like to see VSL pay more attention to VST3 with VEpro as it does seem like the world is starting to move in this direction indeed some developers have even had VST3 years ago


+1 Yes, this is surely something VSL needs to deal with, and allow for VST3 hosting in VE-Pro.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> Berlin Philharmonic Strings by Simon Rattle….. 🧐


What is this ? A new Strings Library that's kept a secret ? or ... ?


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 5, 2021)

CHORUS - Audio Imperia's choir collab with Jasper. Yeah, baby! Must-buy.

PACIFIC STRINGS - Ironically if I don't get this it's because a) Jasper's new choir is a must and b) Jasper's Vista is so good that I'm not sure if I really need Pacific (although I certainly want it!)

INFINITE STRINGS - not entirely optimistic it will drop this year, and curious as to how it will sound, as it took time to improve the sonority of the brass and woodwind libraries. But this is potentially the most exciting release IMO.

Bohemian Viola - also known as the 'Godot Viola'. We'll see.


----------



## Larbguy (Sep 6, 2021)

infinite strings


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 6, 2021)

Nucleus’s update from audio imperia!


----------



## Pianolando (Sep 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What is this ? A new Strings Library that's kept a secret ? or ... ?



Wondering the same!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 15, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> I remember I read it somewhere a while ago….. maybe it was a dream.


I found it ……..Ollie wrote this:
_There will not be a loyalty discount for NSS, however we have an expansion in the works which will be offered to existing NSS customers at a discounted rate.





Nashville Scoring Strings


@Audio Ollie Hoping you can help out with these questions. Most of my other questions were answered. The Ensembles patches were created using the samples from the individual sections. We did not record them as an ensemble. There will not be a loyalty discount for NSS, however we have an...



vi-control.net




_


----------



## Jamus (Oct 16, 2021)

Infinite Strings pls pls pls 🤞🤞🤞

Other than that I'm still waiting for that Embertone Solo Strings update they announced like a billion years ago 😂


----------



## Groctave (Oct 17, 2021)

SYNCHRON WOODWINDS & HARP - Still using my good ol' VI with MIR. They sound great but I wouldn't be against a refresh
SWAM WOODWINDS 3.0
BERLIN BRASS SINE VERSION
TOKYO SCORING STRINGS - You guys just made me discover them as I am studying Zelda's scores! Sounds promising, very curious about...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

Now that we know that CineSamples is back in full swing, I'm looking forward to their first big update this year : *CineStrings Core* 

Also looking forward to ProjectSam *Symphobia 1 & 2* *Updates*.

I wonder if we will see CSS, CSB, CSSS, CSW Udates, and their CSP release will make it this year ?

OT has still not released their Berlin Orchestral series in *SINE* format, now that they have updated SINE to ver. 1.0.6 I'm hoping they are going to be released any day now. 

Sample Modeling : *Solo & Ensemble Strings* *Update*. Which adds Chamber Strings, and additional sonic improvements.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 17, 2021)

Audiomodeling Update 3 for Woodwinds announced for end of October


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Audiomodeling Update 3 for Woodwinds announced for end of October


That would be awesome if it happens. 

Where did you see them announce this ?


----------



## Saxer (Oct 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> That would be awesome if it happens.
> 
> Where did you see them announce this ?


I got a mail from Audiomodeling


> In 2011, Audio Modeling founders Stefano Lucato and Emanuele Parravicinicreated a revolutionary new virtual instrument that used modeling technology instead of a huge collection of elaborately mapped samples. For the first time, a realistic acoustic instrument sound could be played in real-time with all of the expressiveness of the traditional acoustic instrument. Over the next few years, more SWAM Woodwinds, SWAM Solo Brass, and SWAM Solo Strings followed the release of the original SWAM Soprano Sax. In 2021, Audio Modeling is preparing to release version 3 of its SWAM Solo Woodwinds instruments by the end of October. The Solo Woodwinds can be purchased individually or as the complete collection of 14 different Clarinets, Saxophones, Flutes, and Double-reeds instruments.
> 
> *SWAM Solo Woodwinds take a hybrid approach, combining tiny sampled files with physical and behavioral models. Version 3 boasts an improved sound engine, *new* standalone instruments to supplement the plugin versions, a flexible and powerful *new* MIDI mapping system, accessibility support, and a smoother installation and authorization experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

Saxer said:


> I got a mail from Audiomodeling


Sorry to ask again, did you get this email in 2011 ? or just recently ?

I know they have a Sale on SWAM-W V2 now.

I hope they will release the SWAM-W V3 this month, I have the SWAM-W Full Collection ver. 2, so this will be an Awesome development if it happens this month.

*EDIT :* OK, I miss understood the content of the email you posted. So, this is a recent email from Audio Modeling. 

Sorry, I got a bit confused.  

So this is Wonderful News, I'm super excited about SWAM-W V3 release this month. 

@Saxer , Thank You so much for sharing it.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 17, 2021)

Spectrasonic! Something excite me recently.


----------



## CGR (Oct 17, 2021)

Orange Tree Samples Evolution Rosewood Piano v 2.0 
Anything from Audio Brewers (a guitar based library maybe?)


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Spectrasonic! Something excite me recently.


I hope it's not a weird voices library


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 17, 2021)

Pacific strings
Chorus choir
Sine conversions from OT


----------



## Saxer (Oct 17, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Spectrasonic! Something excite me recently.


On Tuesday...


----------



## Markrs (Oct 17, 2021)

Spectrasonics on Tuesday and Soundpaint on Thursday could leave me very poor.


----------



## Fleer (Oct 17, 2021)

CGR said:


> Orange Tree Samples Evolution Rosewood Piano v 2.0


^^^This


----------



## Evans (Oct 17, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Spectrasonics on Tuesday and Soundpaint on Thursday could leave me very poor.


Yes, always interested in hearing what Spectrasonics does. I don't think some people quite grasp how far _just_ having Omnisphere can get you if you're not specifically writing for an orchestra. It's worth 5x the price.


----------



## Jackal_King (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm kind of interested in the new choir library from Audio Imperia.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 17, 2021)

TSS (I will soon, promise @muziksculp )
Quatre 
Spectrasonics thingy
Sonokinetic Strings


----------



## shropshirelad (Oct 17, 2021)

The Apple event on Monday could prove terminal for any planned BF spending.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 17, 2021)

TSS....no doubt !


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> The Apple event on Monday could prove terminal for any planned BF spending.


Windows based systems here, I'm safe from Apple.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 17, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Pacific strings
> Chorus choir
> Sine conversions from OT


Hmm what's chorus choir?


----------



## Evans (Oct 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Hmm what's chorus choir?








Audio Imperia new choir library







vi-control.net


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 17, 2021)

Evans said:


> Audio Imperia new choir library
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! I forgot about that one. Thanks


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2021)

Also waiting for Audio Imperia Updates to some of their current libraries.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 17, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> VSL Synchron anything
> Audio Imperia Choir


Adding this to my original statement:
Awaiting to see what Spectrasonics releases this Tuesday.


----------



## I like music (Oct 17, 2021)

CSS Runs free update...
Got no money to spend otherwise!


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Oct 17, 2021)

For anyone who may have missed the news from our end, Cinesamples has a ton of exciting updates and upgrades in the works, plus new products in development!

We just recently had Piano In Blue re-encoded for Kontakt Player/NKS, and are doing this re-encoding process for several other libraries (including Drums of War/Deep Percussion Beds 1+2). If you're a Piano In Blue owner, check your email for your upgrade coupon!

We're also doing a big free update for CineStrings CORE, and will be applying similar updates for many of the rest of the CineSymphony series libraries over the course of 2022 and beyond.

I'm excited to share more news here on VI-Control about the new products we have coming up in the release queue!


----------



## alcorey (Oct 17, 2021)

Things that will come out in May


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 17, 2021)

Man.......SOUNDPAINT of course !


----------



## Mason (Oct 18, 2021)

Waiting for VSL’s first felt piano, @Dietz


----------



## cjthibeault (Oct 18, 2021)

Would love to see VSL release a Synchronized collection for their saxes. 

Even better, a completely dry, Synchronized set of saxes & brass targeted at jazz/pop arrangements.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

AI and PS choir mainly.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 19, 2021)

Sound Dust's Infundibulum 2.1 should be interesting. Tokyo scoring strings has my attention. I don't think we can expect Infinite Samples' Kontakt instruments this soon, but I would be very interested in those given the quality of their sounds. 

Are there any good jazz or folk libraries on the horizon? There have been a couple of fiddles lately. 

But other than Soundpaint, I'm hesitant to take on more libraries at the moment. Introductory offers, like sales, are hard to pass up, though.!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 24, 2021)

not a sound library but forgot to mention VCV Rack 2.0


----------



## alcorey (Oct 24, 2021)

LASS 3.0 and Soundpaint


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 24, 2021)

alcorey said:


> LASS 3.0 and Soundpaint


Is LASS 3.0 officially coming?


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 24, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Is LASS 3.0 officially coming?


Yes. Though I'm not sure it's guaranteed before the end of the year


----------



## alcorey (Oct 24, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Yes. Though I'm not sure it's guaranteed before the end of the year


Although they did say that was their goal!


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 24, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Although they did say that was their goal!


And that would be amazing! But they're always slow-and-steady.

It'll be really, really nice to put LASS and MSS on the same midi track and with the same consistent delay and long legato transitions for both though. I'm practically salivating over it


----------



## AMBi (Oct 24, 2021)

Tokyo Scoring Strings
Which initially I wasn't too sure about, but each demo is getting better and better and really starting to highlight it's purer tone the further we go. Walkthrough video soon too!

Strezov Sampling's Sambhala caught me by surprise as well since it was marketed as a 'Textural Orchestra' and textures are pretty much the last thing I need at the moment haha
But the teasers so far have shown several playable instruments so it's looking to be much more than textured longs that I was afraid of, so I'm pumped to see the full instrument list once we get close to release.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Is LASS 3.0 officially coming?


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 24, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> And that would be amazing! But they're always slow-and-steady.
> 
> It'll be really, really nice to put LASS and MSS on the same midi track and with the same consistent delay and long legato transitions for both though. I'm practically salivating over it


Any idea on price? LASS is currently $399 from $1399 but I can't see $1399 being the new price? HAve pretty much committed to MSS at BF but am curous about LASS 3.0

Agree with the salivating part, I feel that way about MSS, PAcific and Chorus!


----------



## confusedsheep (Oct 24, 2021)

a good farm (and general) animal sound library. preferably not minute long fieldrecordings but rather good one shot samples with different ...erm... articulations per animal


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 24, 2021)

confusedsheep said:


> a good farm (and general) animal sound library. preferably not minute long fieldrecordings but rather good one shot samples with different ...erm... articulations per animal


Quality cow fart samples with true legato are far too rare.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 24, 2021)

confusedsheep said:


> a good farm (and general) animal sound library. preferably not minute long fieldrecordings but rather good one shot samples with different ...erm... articulations per animal


You're not from New Zealand by any chance are you, confusedsheep? 


Trash Panda said:


> Quality cow fart samples with true legato are far too rare.


True, but at least we have this

https://soundiron.com/products/flatulus


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Quality cow fart samples with true legato are far too rare.


With Cowbell accompaniment


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> With Cowbell accompaniment


But think of the poor cows getting tinnitus! And I don’t mean me. That ship had sailed long ago.


confusedsheep said:


> a good farm (and general) animal sound library. preferably not minute long fieldrecordings but rather good one shot samples with different ...erm... articulations per animal


You and me both.








Farm Animals | Animals Sound Effects Library | asoundeffect.com


62 Animals sound effects / recordings: The Audio Hero Farm Animals collection features 62 professionally recorded sound effects, ready for use in your productions. Included in this library are cows, pigs, horses chickens, sheep and more! These sounds are all hand-picked from the Sound Ideas...




www.asoundeffect.com





It takes a lot of time cutting up and cleaning up the samples just to get a decent, isolated bleat that clearly says ‘Huh, Tuesday already. What happened to Monday?’


----------



## mixedmoods (Oct 24, 2021)

Spitfire Abbey Road Studio Two String Ensemble (rumored)
VSL Synchron Woodwinds or Harps
VSL MIR 3D
Tokyo Scoring Strings


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 24, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Any idea on price? LASS is currently $399 from $1399 but I can't see $1399 being the new price? HAve pretty much committed to MSS at BF but am curous about LASS 3.0
> 
> Agree with the salivating part, I feel that way about MSS, PAcific and Chorus!


I'm definitely not the person to ask. I thought that LASS users would get it for free but don't quote me, and it would be extremely generous if that does wind up being the case. I don't think there would be any pushback at all if they charged a small fee for the upgrade given that this ten-to-fifteen year old library is still getting updated, and i don't think you're upgrade will be the end of it either.

Are you referring to the chorus that Jasper was contributing to? I can't remember whom the partnership was with


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 24, 2021)

mixedmoods said:


> Spitfire Abbey Road Studio Two String Ensemble (rumored)


+1


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 24, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I'm definitely not the person to ask. I thought that LASS users would get it for free but don't quote me, and it would be extremely generous if that does wind up being the case. I don't think there would be any pushback at all if they charged a small fee for the upgrade given that this ten-to-fifteen year old library is still getting updated, and i don't think you're upgrade will be the end of it either.
> 
> Are you referring to the chorus that Jasper was contributing to? I can't remember whom the partnership was with


Yep, Audio Imperia


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Are there any good jazz or folk libraries on the horizon?


The Hillbilly Beatnik Hootenanny Fiddle is good for a pickin' & a grinnin'.


----------



## alcorey (Oct 24, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> The Hillbilly Beatnik Hootenanny Fiddle is good for a pickin' & a grinnin'.


Oh yeah, and the breakout party is only 2 weeks away - get your tix now!!!


----------



## Saxer (Oct 25, 2021)

Audiomodeling:


> *If you already have the Solo Woodwinds we are almost there... it's a matter of a few hours!*


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 25, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> The Hillbilly Beatnik Hootenanny Fiddle is good for a pickin' & a grinnin'.


I've got to get ready for the hootenanny, so I'll check it out, thank you.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi,

Back to update my list on this thread, as we approach Dec., 2021

*Libraries to be released *this year.

1. ISW : TSS
2. Performance Samples : Pacific Strings
3. AudioBro : LASS 3
4. VSL : Synchron Woodwinds (Slight chance it will be released this year).
5. Cinematic Studio : CSP (most likely it won't show up this year).
6. Sonokinetic : Strings Library (most likely it won't show up this year).
7. Spitfire Audio : AR-1 Modular Orchestra (most likely it won't show up this year).
8. Aaron Venture : Infinite Strings 

*Library Updates* expected this year.

1. Cinematic Studio : CSS, CSSS, CSB, CSW
2. CineSamples : CineStrings Core
3. ProjectSam : Symphobia 1 , and Symphobia 2
4. Sample Modeling : Solo & Ensemble Strings ver 2.01


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Back to update my list on this thread, as we approach Dec., 2021
> 
> ...


Infinite Strings?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Back to update my list on this thread, as we approach Dec., 2021
> 
> ...


There's no way any AR Modular Orchestra will arrive this year. I think it's unlikely to start arriving until next fall. We might see one or two of the expansion packs for AROOF before the end of the year. I think the slow rate of release of the expansion packs suggests that SF is still working to find the right approach for the new Modular Orchestra.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 20, 2021)

At this point, just LASS 3. I'm pretty much good on samples at the moment.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 20, 2021)

TSS and the CineStrings Core update and I'm all set for upcoming libraries!

Although the new Orchestral Tools library focused on "american instruments" in the same range as Phoenix Orchestra does intrigue me...


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 20, 2021)

Bohemian Viola


----------



## KEM (Nov 20, 2021)

Really wish we’d have seen JXL Strings this year, guess I’ll be waiting a long time for that


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 20, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Infinite Strings?


DAMN... How could I have forgotten about them ? 

Adding them to my list ASAP  

THANKS


----------

